# Some recent Chickie Pics:)



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well my chickies are 28 weeks old today Besides my dogs, they have been such a joy and quite entertaining..I only have 3 of the 9 laying, probably because of the shorter days, some days I get 3 eggs, some 2 some none.

Anyhow, thought I'd post some recent pics of the girls Masi still occasionally will sneak in the run with me and give them all a lick or two
Thanks for looking

this is Dot









Buff sitting in my lap









Thelma & Buff, this one cracked me up, looks like she's going to say something to Thelma









Harriet









Lucy & Ethel


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, your birds are gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Agreed! Very pretty birds. Wish I could have chickens, but I don't believe my zoning allows it and I doubt my landlord wants chickens on his property.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks, they are so much fun, honestly I could care less if they never laid an egg

Chrissy how is Kai doing??? Good I hope


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Diane great pics. I have been coming on here looking at everyones pics to keep me going and smiling after this past weeks tragedy.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Great chickie pics!!! Very pretty birds!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Gilly you hang in there! Your way closer to it than all of us, still surreal..Lots of new pics on the forum to hopefully cheer you up


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

They're so pretty!!! :wub: I LOVE Dot.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Chickens are a lot of fun to watch. Gorgeous birds!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> thanks, they are so much fun, honestly I could care less if they never laid an egg
> 
> Chrissy how is Kai doing??? Good I hope


He's doing very well, thanks for asking.  You'd have never known he had so many problems the way he acts now! Hoping to start training classes with him soon once I'm back on track.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

i got bit by one of those at a petting zoo once.....good looking birds though lol


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Nice looking birds, and it looks like you have a great setup for them.

See, it IS possible for a GSD and chickens to peacefully co-exist.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

wow, thats one clean chicken coop!!!!!!! nice looking chicks, what is the brown speckled one?


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

What absolutely beautiful birds you have! 
I especially love the photo of Thelma and Buff. 
I’ve never seen one like Harriet, such gorgeous unique feathers. 
Looks like you have a really nice chicken pen. 

We rescued a Plymouth Rock rooster once, he was quite the stunning boy and very sweet, too! I loved watching him, petting him, and simply spending time with him. We kept him in our feral cat/foster bedroom for the night before rehoming him with an incredible animal sanctuary. I really hated having to give him up, he’s such a lovely good boy and got along so well with all of our pets. 

LOL, I spot a German Shepherd in the last photo! J


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I never thought I'd ever say "my, what beautiful chickens you have"
but they are something, do you show them? They look groomed


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 4, 2012)

What breed is Harriet? She beautiful.
I have RI Reds and Barred Rocks.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Great shots!! They look really good.  We are getting about 10 eggs a day now, getting to the point where we are just giving them away to family. LOL Oh and one of Dennis' training clients has Bee Hives so we exchange honey for eggs.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

reynosa_k9's said:


> I have RI Reds and Barred Rocks.


We have Red Sex Links and Barred Rocks.  Love our Barred Rocks! They are tough little suckers!


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice looking chicks!
I'm jealous


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful chickies.... I miss having chickens


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The brown speckled one is a Speckled Sussex. The yellowish one is probably a Buff Orpington, the white one with the black neck feathers looks like a Delaware but the comb is wrong--Brahma maybe? The black ones are likely Australorps, and the black and white one is a silver laced Wyandotte. 

Am I right?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Gator, no I don't show them they are just clean chickens)

Yes the brown is a speckled sussex, and freestep your partially right.

the buff is correct, the white/black are silver laced wyandottes, and the white one is a columbian wyandotte and yeppie australorps.

Carolina, I'm doing the same thing, if I don't eat them, family is getting them (eggs that is!)...yours is PRETTY, I'm thinking of adding some barred rocks.

One who mentioned how clean the coop is,,welll I do clean it out daily! My "coop" got demolished in Storm Sandy, (well the majority of my 12 x 20 Dutch Barn that is!) wanted to rebuild but I'm finding it is cheaper to just get a whole new barn prebuilt..


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You will love the Barred Rocks! They are awesome!


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh wow! Love your chooks :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not sure if it was one of your posts or another's who also owns chickens on this forum but after I saw it I started researching about them and I never realized what amazing pets they make!

We are allowed to have hens here where I live but I'm not sure my backyard is quite big enough(zoning laws require that they have to be a certain distance from houses), plus I have two neighbors right up my butt here, houses are right next our fence so not sure they'd appreciate it... Do hens make an unreasonable amount of noise? Anyways I hope someday to be able to move to the country back to the Midwest or back east... Cali is waaaay to crowded its ridiculous!

Your birds are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Some hens are more talkative than others--some will "announce" every time they lay an egg. "bok bok bok BUCKAWK! BUCKAWK!!" It's not as loud as a dog barking, and to me it isn't terribly annoying, but you know how people are. Some will get perturbed at the most benign-seeming things. Your best bet is to talk to your neighbors and ask them if they would be bothered by clucking hens. If you offer them a dozen eggs every so often, it may help.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what freestep said

I can always tell when someone is wanting to lay an egg, they start squawking, I just say "oh hazel go lay an egg" LOL...and no doesn't annoy me eiter.

They certainly are for the majority of time, very quiet..It's the roosters who are really noisey. I didn't want a rooster, tho I'd love to if I lived in the woods more.. 

Ordered mine from mypetchicken.com who gets them from Meyer..you can order as little as 3 ..soo even tho you have a small area, you could get a small amount


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

If I win the coop in the contest I entered, I will get to have my own chickens! Our city just passed a provisional amendment to allow residential areas to have up to six laying hens. I live in one of those uptight covenant controlled communities, so I would be the first to test it by having them. I'm up for that. 

If I don't win, well, we'll wait until we get to our place in Colorado to have them.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

They look great! I am also waiting for most of mine to lay. My laying hens were all killed by a coyote (or maybe fox) over the summer. So it's been that long...two of mine did start to lay about a month ago so at least I get SOME eggs!

I will have to get some pics of mine soon, one of my roos is really gorgeous. The boys are noisier, but they are really sweet with the girls, they feed them and keep an eye out for predators.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i like the speckled sussex, never had one of those before, ill have to get some pictures of my polish top hats (very funny looking), but i do like my buff orphingtons., and my roosters are just nasty


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

would love to see pics of anyone else's chickies

So sad you lost your laying hens( They really grow on you, different personalities , mine are soooooo velcro-y and friendly.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't want to hijak your thread but might as well post them here 
I have some that are fairly recent.
This is my roo Axl...he is really sweet to his girls. I hatched him out myself from eggs I bought on ebay. He's just a mutt, but he was too pretty not to keep.



















Pheonix (lays the green egg below)
I got her at Tractor Supply this spring. She's the only one of that group I kept - I sold the others. She was the exact color EE I'd been hoping to get.









Begging my husband for treats...









Wheaten marans









And one of my Orloffs









I'm getting some pretty blue and green eggs. I'm not sure who the blue layer is - but she hasn't learned to lay in the nest box yet.
I have others that have to be getting close to laying...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

go ahead and hijack gorgeous rooster!!! even for a mutt Lots of pretty colors going on,,and the rest are gorgeous to! Lucky you can free range, I can't, to many hawks that sit right there waiting to snatch one, and all the wildlife I have right outside my fenced yard, can't take the chance..Neat eggs


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 4, 2012)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> You will love the Barred Rocks! They are awesome!


Agreed. They're fairly docile and lay beautiful big brown eggs, as do the RI Reds. 
I have a large chicken tractor for mine. I would love to let them free range but with all the dogs.... nope. 

I would like to get some Sebrights and Silkies. I think both breeds are gorgeous too but just don't want to rock the boat with my current girls. If any turn out to be a roo...., well my one roo would be none too pleased and I don't have the heart to butcher any.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> thanks, they are so much fun, honestly I could care less if they never laid an egg
> 
> Chrissy how is Kai doing??? Good I hope


Just curious....

How are chickens fun?

I'm not being sarcastic. I'm a city slicker, and can't figure how to have fun with a chicken.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I also have some silkies, but I'm not sure if I want to keep them. They are adorable but they are higher maintenance! 










Chickens in general are really entertaining to watch. They love to forage and dig and they can be very friendly.
I had one hen that would follow me around like a puppy - she'd wait for me to turn over rocks and then she'd jump right in to eat anything that was underneath. When she was done she'd look up at me and wait for me to move onto the next one. She was never afraid of rocks rolling around. Unfortunately she was one of the ones that got eaten in my predator attack, probably because she was so docile. 

I've always been a bird lover - I grew up with parrots - chickens are not all that bright, and obviously they don't talk, but it's like having a low maintenance version of a parrot. They are friendly and also don't have the same attitude that some parrots can have. 

I have to be really careful free ranging - we live in the middle of the woods, I let the chickens out for an hour or so in the afternoon so they can forage and then they go back into the coop on their own to sleep, but I try to stay with them. We did have hawks hanging around for a while, but they seem to have moved on, and I don't think any were big enough to take out a full grown chicken. We also saw a fox a few times, but haven't seen that in a while either.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Just curious....
> 
> How are chickens fun?
> 
> I'm not being sarcastic. I'm a city slicker, and can't figure how to have fun with a chicken.


They're entertaining to watch. Especially as youngsters. Bird behavior is fascinating to me and chickens are no exception! Ever watch a bunch of chickens fight over a mouse? Yes, they eat mice!



phgsd said:


> I also have some silkies, but I'm not sure if I want to keep them. They are adorable but they are higher maintenance!


Yes, they are, and I think they are a bit slow... and they have a penchant for drowning themselves.  They can't fly, so they won't go over your fences, but also cannot escape predators very well.



> Chickens in general are really entertaining to watch. They love to forage and dig and they can be very friendly.
> I had one hen that would follow me around like a puppy - she'd wait for me to turn over rocks and then she'd jump right in to eat anything that was underneath. When she was done she'd look up at me and wait for me to move onto the next one. She was never afraid of rocks rolling around. Unfortunately she was one of the ones that got eaten in my predator attack, probably because she was so docile.


Yep. My advice is, never have a "favorite" chicken... they're always the first to die a horrible death! Here are a couple of my all-time favorites that actually survived into old age, now gone... the red one is a Rhode Island Red named Lisa, the white one is Ms. Knowitall... a Delaware hen so named because she would follow me around with a running commentary for everything I was doing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Anthony I used to have BIG parrots, so I've always loved having birds that are hand tame etc..My grandfather was an old chicken farmer, so maybe it's in my genes

I agree my chickens are very entertaining, funny to watch their antics , mine are very friendly, and when I go in the run, heck I've got one jumping on my back if I bend over, climbing on my shoulders, sitting and falling asleep in my lap..

And watching them with Masi is a hoot as well Just like having another 'pet' to interact with..I may start teaching them "chicken agility"..Hazel is a good jumper (speck sussex) when I walk in the run, she is the first one to jump on my arm if I hold it out..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We had one that would beg from the table and she'd jump if you held food up. 
So cute 



> My advice is, never have a "favorite" chicken... they're always the first to die a horrible death!


Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We have an Araucana hen and this Roo is mixed breed.
We bought mixed chicks, we finally offed the one roo because he was too aggressive. This Roo is nice but hogs the feed when we throw it out. But when he mates, he's nice and doesn't pluck their feathers out.








We have one more hen, she's reddish, not sure what breed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very pretty!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.
Very entertaining.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Anthony maybe Kira would like a chicken or two? )


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Anthony maybe Kira would like a chicken or two? )


Lol. 
She'd probably be afraid of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

